# TV2 output added to cable line



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Can the the TV2 coax output be added to a cable line using a two way splitter for distribution around the house? I do it now with my antenna coax that goes thru out the house.

But I have friend who has a single cable coax thru out the house that he uses with his Comcast Digital cable service. He wants to add Dish service with a 942 and then distribute it on the same line that he is using to receiver cable thru out the house.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Dish recommends a product from Eagle Aspen called the Super Home Node. It runs about $55. I have yet to personally try one, so I don't how well it works. Several of the on-line retailers are selling these.

http://www.eagleaspen.com/admin/product/fujian/file_230.pdf

No reason to not try just using a splitter - it might work fine. I would guess the super home node may match the RF levels better, though. Plus it's designed for the purpose of combining signals.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Remember - the RF output of a satellite receiver can NOT legally be "reverse-split" with an antenna - because you are now transmitting your signal up and out of the antenna. Casble companies also frown on this type of setup.

the SuperHomeNode has a special circuit known as a Combiner to make sure the two signals are isolated.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I currently am doing what this does with a 2 way tv splitter that receives the 942 TV2 out and the antenna out and feeds into a 4 way splitter. and it seems to work fine. I checked my OTA signal before and after on the 942. I was getting 72, 87, 100, 84, 83 and 62 on the various OTA channels. After the 942 TV2 out was added to the mix I get the same on about half and one number less on the other half.

What is the advanage of this device?

Am I missing some benefit?


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

SimpleSimon,

I was typing my response while you were typing so I had not read your's before I submiitted mine.

How much transmitting can that be out the antenna? Are you saying if I get a TV and hook rabbit ears up to it and put in my house or out in the yard that I can receive the signal on channel 60 (the channel I am using on 942)?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

SimpleSimon is right. In theory, yes you could use rabbit ears to watch it on Ch 60 - or your neighbors could, too. In reality, the signal is so weak it probably doesn't go far. SimpleSimon is correct in that there is a FCC rule against hooking a modulator to an antenna. I completely forgot about that. (Sometimes you just make things work on the cheap and forget about the rules.) 

The biggest advantage of the Super Home Node is that it prevents backfeeding your 942 into your antenna or cable system as required by federal law. It also has a distribution amp to feed the signal to 4 sets.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dan - I have basic cable (comcast, comes with the cable modem) running through my house to several televisions. I use 2 splitters to combine the TV2 output of both of my 942s with the cable signal so that both 942s can be viewed on every television. One is modulated on channel 73, and the other is on channel 84. Works great.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Dan - I have basic cable (comcast, comes with the cable modem) running through my house to several televisions. I use 2 splitters to combine the TV2 output of both of my 942s with the cable signal so that both 942s can be viewed on every television. One is modulated on channel 73, and the other is on channel 84. Works great.


I need to do the same thing. I have my 942 going out on channel 60 and my 721 on channel 3. Maybe I'm just too tired this morning but how do I do this with 2 splitters, trying to visualize this.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Dan - I have basic cable (comcast, comes with the cable modem) running through my house to several televisions. I use 2 splitters to combine the TV2 output of both of my 942s with the cable signal so that both 942s can be viewed on every television. One is modulated on channel 73, and the other is on channel 84. Works great.


Have you asked your next door neighbor if he can see your programming on channels 73 and 84 on his TVs? You may find that you are redistributing the output of your boxes to everyone downstream of the cable distribution amp serving your home. (Of course unless you start tuning Extasy and Ten clips while their kids are watching, they probably won't mind  )


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

robglasser said:


> I need to do the same thing. I have my 942 going out on channel 60 and my 721 on channel 3. Maybe I'm just too tired this morning but how do I do this with 2 splitters, trying to visualize this.


Output from 942#1 combined with cable input into house with splitter #1. The output feed from splitter #1 combined with output line from 942#2 with splitter #2. Output feed from splitter #2 fed to rest of the house.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Output from 942#1 combined with cable input into house with splitter #1. The output feed from splitter #1 combined with output line from 942#2 with splitter #2. Output feed from splitter #2 fed to rest of the house.


Where do I find a splitter with 2 inputs? Every splitter I've looked at has a single input with multiple outputs.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I didn't - I'm using two 2x1 splitters.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I didn't - I'm using two 2x1 splitters.


So your plugging the ouput from the 942's into one of the 'output' ports on the splitter? I guess they are bi-directional? I guess I never thought to try that.


----------

